

Show HN: MercuryPuzzle - Explore your skills - Mindphreaker
https://mercurypuzzle.com

======
Mindphreaker
With MercuryPuzzle you can self-evaluate your skills and strengths and receive
interesting job offers from companies you choose.

Today we launched into open bet and are thankful for every comment and
feedback!

------
xmpir
nice idea

